# Add Propane Burner to Fire Box



## randya (Sep 21, 2011)

I am wanting to add a burner to a 250 Gal Reverse Smoker in the fire box.  I was wondering if anyone has done this.  The reason I wanting to do it is to better control the temperature after the smoking process has been done with the wood.

If anyone has done this and would share the information with pictures it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, RandyA from Palmetto Florida


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

I think a couple people have done that. I'm sure one of them will be along with suggestions. It is possible though.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 21, 2011)

I have not done it but I think this is what you are looking for. http://thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43117


----------



## sqwib (Sep 21, 2011)

Frank has 2 one in the firebox and one under the reverse flow plate.


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice Joel. Glad it's not complicated.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 21, 2011)

alelover said:


> Nice Joel. Glad it's not complicated.




It isn't simple and it isn't cheap, but it is both safe and effective.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is a simpler way .Just on a gosm.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/64526/jp-s-gosm-build-mods


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is a real simple one.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 22, 2011)

alelover said:


> Here is a real simple one.


Damn, wear did you get that from the space shuttle.


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

Found it online. Where else. I was researching furnaces so I can melt some brass chips that have platinum mixed in. I figure I got 2-3 ounces of pure platinum if I can separate it from the brass.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is a nice homemade one.http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/oliverburner1.html


----------



## randya (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the help.  I will post when I figure which one I am going to go with.

Have a great "Smoking" weekend!


----------



## alelover (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks good michael. Nice flame and so simple.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2011)

I start my fire with the assist,then pull it off for the Grill or another use and then cruise obn wood the rest of the time; "Woodburners Rock"


----------



## michael ark (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a thing of beauty.All blue flame and a step by step with pictures.


----------

